# Rally X from Croft



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Couple of a shots from Sundays racing at Croft...


_MG_8684 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


IMG_1452 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


IMG_9559 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


IMG_9125 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr

Great fun - would defo recommend going to RallyX to anyone!


----------



## minnnt (Mar 5, 2007)

Good work Ed. Looks like you had a great day!


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

Great cars and pics. Thanks for posting. 

Dave


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Thanks Chaps, really was good fun!


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Enjoyed looking at them.


----------

